
Securely check if your email / password was compromised in a breach - QuadrupleA
https://haveibeenpwned.com/About
======
QuadrupleA
I've seen this extremely helpful site posted on HN & ignored in the past, so
just want to say - despite the un-HN-worthy word "pwned" in the URL, this is a
legitimate and reputable site, which more people should know about.

This computerphile video has more info:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhUb5iknVJs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhUb5iknVJs)

~~~
detaro
It's probably extremely well known here, especially through its creators blog
posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=troyhunt.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=troyhunt.com)

